# Critique My Appendix Quarter Horse Mare



## MiaSweetVersion (Jun 18, 2010)

This is Mia. She is an Appendix Quarter Horse mare who I ride in Hunter Under Saddle and I am starting to train her in Western Pleasure. Her bloodlines are:

Sire: GPF Sweet Version
Dam: Blue Cat Native
Grandsire: Good Version









Please be as brutal as you wish!
Thanks


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

Pretty girl! I warn you, I'm nowhere near an expert in conformation, but I'll try my best! I can't guarantee that what I'm saying is correct, though, lol.
Her neck is set pretty low, Her top line looks pretty level, her shoulder looks like a nice angle, her back seems like a good length, not too long, her cannon bone is nice and short, her pasterns seem nicely angled and short, and I believe she's sickle hocked. Overall, I think she looks well-suited for her disciplines.


----------



## MiaSweetVersion (Jun 18, 2010)

Thank you for the critique. I'm glad for other peoples' opinions


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

For a true critique, you really will need to take a full set of photos and will need to do so on clear, level ground - being sure to set her up properly. In this photo she appears to be somewhat butt-high and her hind legs appear to set at a funny angle (she appears to be standing with them spread strangely apart) -- that could be conformational or it could be simply a result of the way in which she is setup for the photo/the ground she is standing on. Her neck has an off appearance- but, again, that could simply be a matter of the positioning of her head in this photo. Additionally, her tail is in the way in such a way as to make true evaluation of her lower hind leg difficult.
Her back is a nice length.


----------



## MiaSweetVersion (Jun 18, 2010)

Okay I will try to get out and take some pictures of her tomorrow. Thanks


----------



## Chopsticks (Mar 11, 2012)

movement vids are needed to determine if she would be good for wp as it's all about movement there. her back is actually a touch long by my approximation, steep croup and low tail set. downhill from hip to wither and hock to knee. neck ties in low but that's fine for western. very attractive mare, gorgeous neck and clean throatlatch, feminine head, deep heartgirth, pasterns might be a touch sloped, intelligent and kind eye.


----------

